# Candle Power...:)



## rajasekharan (Feb 21, 2007)

*www.glumbert.com/media/candlepower


take a look at this and see what can be done with a candle...


----------



## pillainp (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Cnadle Power...*

That's incredible.


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Cnadle Power...*

did anyone actually test it??????


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Cnadle Power...*

cool trick, gotta try.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Cnadle Power...*

freaking awesome , can anyone explain why it happens ??????


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Cnadle Power...*

Did anyone try this


----------



## desertwind (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Cnadle Power...*

I'm bad at physics, but it's converting heat energy to electrical energy is what i can understand.

Anyway cool link.


----------



## nishant_nms (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Cnadle Power...*

cool


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Cnadle Power...*

OMG!!! thats great


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Cnadle Power...*

WATCH.... in picture both red and black wires are invisible.... anyone can add a battery .....its not possible man..... how can heat come from inside of candle,.... FULLY FALTOO i think


----------



## desertwind (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Cnadle Power...*

^^
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peltier-Seebeck_effect


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Cnadle Power...*

so you meant to say "its not fake....", wow..., i never thought a candle to do this wonder...., thanks for the wiki link..., the equations there goes above my head, but nonetheless good finding..


----------



## desertwind (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Cnadle Power...*

I can't say it's fake. I don't even say it's not fake. What i understand from wikipedia is that it might be possible.

Someone who's better than us in physics must give an answer.


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Cnadle Power...*

You can't even explain that using Seeback Effect, at least thats what I know. Ordinary lead embedded in candle wax wouldn't be a good experimental setup for Seeback. I need to test this out, if it works then I could try to find out why it happens. Till now, I'm in skeptic effect as always.


----------



## santu_29 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Cnadle Power...*

that was awsome.. gonna try it right away


----------



## ilugd (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Cnadle Power...*

so, noone tried yet?

What if the wikipedia article was authored by the same guy? skeptic as always, eh?

I don't think wax is such a good conductor of heat. And what about the voltage and current. How much is generated. Can I run my computer on it?


----------



## nishant_nms (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Cnadle Power...*

PAY ATTENTION the guy takes his one or both hand down the table when he lights the candle or turns them off. He accutally had fixed a switch there. The circuit is simple. he had inseted the nails in candle. and the candles have verticl copper plates insedi them which have been placed by him earlier. ANd the copper plates touch the table surface. Here pay attention that he never moves candle to diffrent place as he had connected the place with a battery and the copper touches the place(metalic place) and thus he lits the bulb and so on


----------



## ilugd (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Cnadle Power...*

oh.. but the table didn't have any metal on it did it. In the beginning the candle was in his hands.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Cnadle Power...*

may be.... but there must be something "INVISIBLE" which we all missing.... just how magicians show us magic....


----------



## alok4best (Feb 25, 2007)

something is fishy there..definitely...first of all a candle is not a conductor of electricity so that electrical energy will be passed to the nails from its wax..
Anyways if we just keep our minds aside "We Have Got An Alternate for Power Cuts"..can using some more candles in series or parallel run my PC when the power guys leave me helpless at crucial moments


----------



## ilugd (Feb 25, 2007)

imagine hundreds of candles connected in serial. "Bhaba Candle-Electric Power plant, New Delhi"


----------



## desertwind (Feb 25, 2007)

One thing i noticed today, shouldn't the circuit needs to be closed for powering the light up ?

In the above example the circuit seems to be open.

Again. My physics is very bad. LOL if i'm wrong.


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 25, 2007)

desertwind said:
			
		

> One thing i noticed today, shouldn't the circuit needs to be closed for powering the light up ?
> 
> In the above example the circuit seems to be open.
> 
> Again. My physics is very bad. LOL if i'm wrong.



Well if there is a strong electric field between the terminals the circuit is still closed without the wires. But in this case the distance between the candles in large and there is no way an electric field could form between two candles at such distance to form a circuit. Seriously, 3 volt is way too much to be generated from such an arrangement.


----------



## alok4best (Feb 25, 2007)

desertwind said:
			
		

> One thing i noticed today, shouldn't the circuit needs to be closed for powering the light up ?
> 
> In the above example the circuit seems to be open.
> 
> Again. My physics is very bad. LOL if i'm wrong.


Exactly .The Circuit is still open. and the two candles should be on different volts to have a voltage drops b/n them..so that the current will flow..and even if one is comparatively +ve and other -ve,they still dont form a loop..and that much(3V) is tooooooooooooo less to cause dielectric breakdown of air.


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 26, 2007)

Someone should try this and then post results

i m very bad in physics 

but it looks like against laws of physics

wither that guy is fake or Einstein is


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 27, 2007)

piyush619 said:
			
		

> wither that guy is fake or Einstein is[/QUOTE
> 
> ...or that guy is a magic trickster. Anyone actually tried it yet?


----------



## sms_solver (Feb 27, 2007)

I have tried and it did not work


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 27, 2007)

sms_solver said:
			
		

> I have tried and it did not work


 
So finally Einstin is right


----------



## abhijangda (Jun 24, 2010)

i tried it too frnds and it didn't work. even if u tries to apply peltier or seeback effect.
even then it will not work, coz circuit is incomplete. both of the candles should be joined forming a loop so that electrons can flow frm one candle to another easily. so i think there must be some trick involved. but really good video.


----------



## pauldmps (Jul 4, 2010)

That guy is the stupidest & lamest person in the world. He clearly puts his one hand under the table while switching on and off the devices. 
That experiment simply defies the most obvious laws of physics.


----------

